
How I made a bed time calculator in 7 days - joshternyak
https://hackernoon.com/im-15-and-heres-how-i-made-a-bedtime-calculator-with-react-js-yw233ehq
======
ColinWright
Huge discussion from yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24139339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24139339)

I know you've probably re-submitted this because you're keen and enthusiastic,
but it says in the FAQ[0]:

> _Are reposts ok?_

> _If a story has not had significant attention in the last year or so, a
> small number of reposts is ok. Otherwise we bury reposts as duplicates._

If everyone submitted everything twice or more, there would be less space on
the "New" page for things that are genuinely new, hence the guideline that if
something already has had significant attention then it shouldn't be submitted
again.

Let me add, though, that it's nice work, and I look forward to seeing what you
do next.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

